# WHAT SIZE WRENCH????



## 21svwpassat (Apr 2, 2007)

I HAVE A 2006 JETTA 2.5 (GREAT CAR) I WANT TO CHANGE THE OIL MY SELF BUT DO NOT HAVE THE WRENCH TO FIT THE CANISTER FILTER DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHAT SIZE WILL FIT IT?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: WHAT SIZE WRENCH???? (21svwpassat)*

I have the tool, but I just googled, "mkv do it yourself oil change" and I found this in less than 10 secs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570457
there's a pic of the tool


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: WHAT SIZE WRENCH???? (21svwpassat)*

1stvwparts.com has them
VAS 3417
Factory oil filter wrench. Fits all 4 cylinder gas engines through 2004 except Passat. Fits TDI diesel engines through 2003, and 2005 and newer 2.5 liter 5 cylinder engines.










Looks like Advance Auto Parts carrys the Ampro one for 4.94 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 5:01 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: WHAT SIZE WRENCH???? (21svwpassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21svwpassat* »_I HAVE A 2006 JETTA 2.5 (GREAT CAR) I WANT TO CHANGE THE OIL MY SELF BUT DO NOT HAVE THE WRENCH TO FIT THE CANISTER FILTER DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHAT SIZE WILL FIT IT?









why the heck are you YELLING?


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

give him a break , damn it !


----------

